# Teich ablassen im zeitigen Frühjahr?



## Tilissie (12. März 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich muss dieses Jahr noch einmal meinen teich ablassen um die Besatzsituation zu verändern. (Einige Kois sowie __ Sonnenbarsche müssen raus). Jetzt kann ich wegen meiner persönlichen Planung leider nicht bis zum Herbst warten. Meine Überlegung ist nun den teich jetzt, Mitte März abzufischen, um den Naturhaushalt weniger zu schädigen (Möglichst noch vor Pflanzenaustrieb, Amphibien-Laichzeit usw).

Meine Frage nun: Währe ein solches Vorgehen jetzt schon ohne grosse Gefährdung der Kois machbar oder ist wegen der noch zu geringen Wassertemeratur, der Winterschwächung etc dringend davon abzuraten? Die nächste Alternative währe dann Mitte April, womit ich aber die Amphibien-brut gefährde, oder Ende mai, was dann aber wieder sehr stark in die Pflanzenentwicklung eingreift und wegen der möglicherweise bereits beendeten Karpfen-laichzeit zu spät für mich währe.

Für Einschätzungen und Erfahrungsberichte währe ich dankbar.


----------



## laolamia (12. März 2015)

egal wann du es machst es trifft immer jemanden 
ich wuerde noch warten

gruss marco


----------



## Tottoabs (12. März 2015)

Mach es wenn du weißt wo die Fische hin sollen.


----------



## Michael H (13. März 2015)

Hallo
Ich hab das ja auch vor , weil ich nochmal an die Falten ran muß . Ich warte aber bis ich Minimum 15 Grad im Teich.


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. März 2015)

Ich würde definitiv noch ein wenig zuwarten,
das Wasser ist noch sehr kalt, die Fische teilweise noch in 'Winterruhe'.
Zumindest hier hat das Wasser erst 5°C und die meisten Fische sind noch
"unten". Ich würde sie nur unnötig stressen, würde ich jetzt den 'Frühjahrsputz' starten.


----------



## jolantha (13. März 2015)

Bei mir muß auch alles raus, wegen totaler Überbevölkerung. 
Der Nachwuchs von 2013 , den ich letztes Jahr nicht erwischt habe. 
Ich warte bis es mindestens Mitte April . 
Pool mit Abdeckung ist schon bestellt.


----------



## zAiMoN (13. März 2015)

Hallo

Wie hoch ist denn die aktuelle Wasser Temperatur ?

Wenn momentan z.B knapp 10 Grad im Teich sind, ist die Besatzung ja eh noch ruhiger also wenn Sie ein wenig bewegung zeigen und nicht auf dem Boden liegen ist ein abfischen für die Fische wohl stressfreier als im April/Mai wenn's mit dem Stoffwechsel wieder richtig bergauf geht.
Dem abfischen bei kühlen Temperaturen steht theoretisch nichts im Weg.

Man sollte natürlich auch nicht wie ein paar aufgescheuchte Hühner mit dem Kescher einmal den Teich umgraben, bei einer größeren Fischmenge empfiehlt es sich ein Netz zum schonenden abfischen zu benutzen.

Gruß


----------



## jolantha (13. März 2015)

Zaimon, 
bei mir geht das ganz in Ruhe, wenn ich den Teich leer mache, und meine Fische in der Tiefzone nur noch eine Handbreit Wasser unter dem 
Kiel haben. 
Dann können sie nämlich nicht mehr weg 
Bei einer Teichgröße von 12 x 8 Metern habe ich absolut keine Chance, mit einem Kescher, einer __ Senke oder einem gespannten Netz so an die
50 Fische herauszuholen. 
Meine Großen geraten sowieso nicht mehr in Panik, die kann ich teilweise einfach mit den Händen herausnehmen. 
Die Unruhestifter sind die kleinen Flitzer, und die müssen und sollen alle raus. 
Da warte ich dann aber doch lieber, bis es wärmer ist. ( MIR ist das nämlich einfach noch zu kalt )
Abnehmer gibts schon


----------



## Tinky (13. März 2015)

Komisch bei SPRINGEN die GROSSEN wenn Sie merken, dass ich sie rausholen möchte.... Mehrere Meter!


----------



## Tottoabs (13. März 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Die Unruhestifter sind die kleinen Flitzer, und die müssen und sollen alle raus.


Koi oder was anderes?
Mein Cousin hat immer zum Winter meine Koi bekommen als ich noch keinen tiefen Teich hatte.Ging so mehere Jahre lang. Ich habe mir im Frühjahr zwei kleine neue gekauft für meine Badewanne und im Herbst gingen die dann immer zu Ihm. Er hatte einen großen Teich mit erst Goldfischen und anderen Weißfischen __ Plötze und Co. Schätze mal so 70-100 m³. Beim ersten Ablassen hat er die Plötzen und jede Menge keine Goldies entfernt. Meine Koi wurden immer größer und er mochte Sie immer lieber....also sollte der Rest der Goldies raus.  Nach ein paar Jahren wurde wieder der Teich leer gemacht und sauber. Dabei lag der Teich bestimmt 3 Tage trocken......Also unten am Grund wo die Folie bei Ihm frei ist.

Auf jeden Fall hat es nicht gereicht die Goldies zu entfernen. Irgendwo zwischen den Steinen in den flacheren Bereichen haben Eier oder Jungfische überlebt. Im Herbst hatte er wieder so Hundert kleine Goldies....erst war bei Ihm da noch die Hoffnung es könnten Koi sein....die musste ich Ihm aber nehmen, es war nicht so.


----------



## Tilissie (13. März 2015)

Habe letztes Jahr meine Stichlingplage erfolgreich beseitigt indem ich den Teich eine Woche lang hab austrockenen lassen und wirklich jede feuchte Stelle mit dem Schwamm trockengelegt habe. Wollte dieses jahr aber möglichst früh an die Sache ran um die Natur mehr zu schonen. ich meine Frühjahrsbesatz in Angelteichen findet ja auch jetzt statt, wobei ich nicht weiss wie die dafür verwendeten Fische überwintert werden.    Ausserdem ist es halt auch für mich eine zukünftige Frage ab wann ich da am Besten ans Ablassen rangehe, da ich in den nächsten Jahren einzelne Karpfen aus meinem Teich testweise gezielt zur Zucht ansätzen möchte (Seperates Ablaichbecken). idealer währe dafür natürlich der April, aber ich will dort ehrlich gesagt nicht jedes jahr ne Froschfalle bauen, deswegen die Überlegung da so früh ranzugehen. Letztes Jahr war ich im Juni dran, nach dem Ausbooten der Kaulquappen, aber das war für die Entwicklung der Seerosen sehr schlecht, die das Jahr über kaum noch geblüht haben und ist halt auch für die Zukunft keine Option.


----------



## jolantha (13. März 2015)

Tinky schrieb:


> Komisch bei SPRINGEN die GROSSEN wenn Sie merken, dass ich sie rausholen möchte.... Mehrere Meter!



Mit ner Handbreit Wasser unterm Bauch könnensie nicht mehr springen, kriegen ja gar keinen Schwung mehr 



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Koi oder was anderes?


  Nur Koi


----------

